# Newbie--Converting Nuc to Small Cell Mediums & How Many Frames do I need?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's hard to beat PF-120s for getting them regressed immediately. On box full of PF-120s should do. You could do foundationless after that. You just need a turnover of brood from the PF-120s. I'm assuming your nuc is deeps? If so you will need to deal with that somehow. There are several things you could do. Probably the simplest, because you don't have to buy anything else, is to leave five frames out of the bottom medium box and put the deeps in the next box up and let them protrude into the bottom box. If you want to cut a couple of two by's to fit the empty space under the deep frames and stack them up (so they are 3" tall) you could fill that gap so it doesn't get comb in it. The gap will be 3 5/8" too much space under the deep frames. 3" should be close enough...


----------

